

Show HN: Telescopic – A virtual reality telescope simulator - BaptisteGreve
https://unimersiv.com/course.php?id=20

======
BaptisteGreve
It looks amazing... "When you look into the telescope, you'll potentially see
far more than any real backyard telescope can reveal."

